
On Social Credit and the Right to Be Unnetworked (2016) - brokenmasonjars
http://cblr.columbia.edu/archives/13912
======
brokenmasonjars
Original academic article (87 pgs): [http://cblr.columbia.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2016/07/2_2016.2...](http://cblr.columbia.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2016/07/2_2016.2_Geslevich-Packin-and-Lev-Aretz_FINAL.pdf)

